# Dallas, TX Meetup, Sat Feb 18.



## ShutteredEye (Feb 10, 2006)

Chase and I are planning a Dallas, TX meetup for Saturday, February 18th.  We will be shooting at the Dallas Autorama car show.  Details about the show can be found at:  http://www.autorama.com/casi/dallas.htm .

I'd like to meet up at least by 10 am at the show (when they open) to maybe miss some of the crowds and get some pics before the cars get all smudged up from greasy hands.

Post up if you'd like to joing us, and/or if you have suggestions to add to the day.

The show is at Dallas Market Hall.  There is an entrance fee, and expect to pay for parking.  I am in the process of making sure there are no restrictions for cameras in the show.


----------



## Chase (Feb 11, 2006)

And if the cars weren't enough, just look at this:

TEXAS BIKINI TEAM
Saturday 11:00, 3:00, 6:00 & 9:00

Woooohooo!


----------



## Aoide (Feb 11, 2006)

Awww... I am going to be in San Antonio at a convention that weekend.  

But I'm sure that if I wasn't, the Texas Bikini Team is what would have convinced me to drive 4 hours up there.  :er:  :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 11, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Awww... I am going to be in San Antonio at a convention that weekend.


What convention would that be?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 14, 2006)

BTT


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 14, 2006)

I would like to go but no babysitter and no $$. I would like to go to a meet up that wouldn't cost a whole lot though.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 17, 2006)

This meet up is on standby status due to weather concerns.

Will update Sat. morning with definite status.


----------



## Chase (Feb 17, 2006)

We can all go ice skating to the show!


----------



## Corry (Feb 17, 2006)

Pffft!!! You Texans totally bunker when the first teensy snowflake is sighted, don't ya?


----------



## Chase (Feb 17, 2006)

Not expecting any snow, its a half inch of ice on the roads that I cower from!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 17, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Pffft!!! You Texans totally bunker when the first teensy snowflake is sighted, don't ya?



Oh no, believe me, I grew up on a farm that received 100+ inches of snow a year.  So I know how to drive in snow, and am quite comfortable doing so.  Snow isn't the issue.  Down here we get ice storms.  It starts as a mist and as it condenses on everything, it freezes.  And it get so slick its hard to WALK let alone drive.  You really have no concept of what it's like until you've experienced it.  I've been sitting completely still in a vehicle and a gust of wind is enough to start it sliding again.  That's how slick it gets.


----------



## Chase (Feb 17, 2006)

The one day we had a month or two ago, I don't think I could have stayed on my feet long enough to get to my car


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 15, 2007)

We are going to see lighting McQueen on Sunday morning


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 15, 2007)

HAHA I just read the date on this... This one is from last year.... 2006...

But here is the* link* for this year and I will be going on the 18th. Will be getting there around 11:00am


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

damn it! i would have gone too . . . we could have a second annual meet up?


----------

